# NH secoast area need subs/drivers/shovelers



## sonh (Oct 9, 2005)

I guess the title says it all.


----------



## micpman (Nov 1, 2005)

Im interested in the sub work you have. contact me at [email protected] with available areas and rate.


----------



## BelviderePlowin (Nov 15, 2005)

*Belvidere Plowing*

I'm in the Southern New Hampshire/Northern Mass area. I've replied to another one of your posts. I'm up for just about anything. I have a 4X4 quadrunner which is capable of doing sidewalks and shoveling duities. I will travel.

Let me know 
Hayden
978 833 2887


----------



## deathwish (Dec 8, 2004)

*im looking for work*

7 years plowing own equipment /04 superduty 8ft blade 
603 889 6363 David Aubrey Roofing LLc :yow!:


----------

